# 2 weeks on the Mosel & Rhine with MHF



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The MHF meet thread is here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-72814-0-days0-orderasc-.html

A Google Earth .kmz file of my precise sites/pitch locations (and nominal route/nights) is here:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/MoselRhine2010.kmz

Photos are here, annotated with Day#, etc.:
http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/DABurleigh/MoselRhineShare#

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dave, some nice photo's there.

You know i'm slightly biased but I'd be interested in your views of touring Germany with a motorhome - enjoy it?

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pete,

It was great. Then again, with motorhoming we are easily pleased - as long as I'm not at work nor at home (DIY threatens) then anything else is a bonus 

It was of course a very limited sample of Germany, and on the Mosel probably a place extremely well served with Stellplatz. But in comparing with French aires it was nice to see large Stellplatz with grass, yet well maintained. There were some delightful spots. 

Motorhoming was easy, but I still struggle a lot more with German than French. Just take signs - to us any French sign is pretty clear what it's about; it is easy to work out. But much German signage was incomprehensible, with much impossible to glean even from computerised dictionaries and phrase books.

That said, the only real downside I can claim is transiting Belgian roads to get there! I can honestly say only one nation has worse roads in my experience, and that's Albania......

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Got to agree about Belgian roads Dave, shocking, pot holes everywhere, even the motorways.

I,m the same as you, get me away from work and i,ll go anywhere.

PS, cheers for the gaslow advice when in Enkirch and the co-ordinates for Lorely, spot on, more than i can say for our 2007 camperstop book, useless co-ordinates, in fact i,ve chucked it away now that we have a Bordatlas.  

Paul.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

After our horrendous journey through Belguim on the way out, we came back through Luxembourg into France. We then took the E44/N43/N18 or whatever they decided to call it that day, and stopped the night on the Aire at Le Cateau. Trundled up to the Tunnel the next morning with all fillings intact, and lockers still as we packed them. This was a far more pleasurable journey, and that route is now in the Satnav ready for when we return to Germany later in the year.
Colin


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all, 

We couldn't believe how awful the Belgian motorway was, especially that inside lane, and it wasn't much better coming back up north. The Luxembourg motorways were a pleasure to drive on, except for the closed section on the way down at Capellan services. :x :x :x 

We are back in Blighty now, but stopping off at Canterbury. From past experience, I no longer do the M25 on Friday afternoons/evenings. :wink: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

We also really enjoyed our first trip to Germany, even better than France for motorhomes and cycling.
Also drove through Belgium on both outward and return journeys, the roads were so bad our poor old "Patch" is now in hospital with suspected wheel bearing replacement needed :x :x :x 



Trevor


----------

